# Filthy Pigs!



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

This post it part report, part rant, part idea.

PART 1 Rant
I have been fishing salem pond last few days and i am just disgusted! :evil: -#&#*!- _/O
I thought i was a the city LANDFILL! 
Soccer balls, soda cans, bottles, worm containers, fishing line, water noodles, plastic sacks, lighters, beer bottles, prime time cases. You name it, you will see it floating in this pond.
Every other cast me and my friend would reel in trash. 
I counted over 30 dead fish, mostly catfish, trout and HUGE HUGE largemouth bass even a bunch of grass carp dead. It is sickening! I cannot believe we live in a world with people who throw there sh*t where ever they please. Do they not have any pride for this planet?

PART 2 Idea
I was thinking of a clean up, anyone in? I would post signs around salem showing the date and a cleanup gathering of sorts. We would all bring trash bags and fishing rods.  
Just take a dent out of the garbage! What date would be best for people interested? I am serious about this, it would really help this great little pond.

PART 3 Report
Last two days i have been eager for some Salem Pond bassin!
I LOVE Tube Jigs 3 inch greenish red brown ones. They slay the lots of species. 
I only caught 5 dinks both days but still fun, had a monster follow my jig at one time. The biggest bucket i caught was probably 10 inches if that. I threw out a red and white spoon one evening and caught a decent channel and an 11 inch trout.
Mostly been aiming for bass. :wink:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Count me in!
I live close (Payson) and could find at least some time most days.
Also, if you head back out there, shoot me a pm if you are interested in a partner. I was there for about 1.5 hr this am while I was at a break from work and hooked up with a nice LMB on a blue blue fox #1...unfortunately it decided on the long line release so I wasn't able to get it to hand. Oh well. That's fishing. GL keep us informed.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all that trash. I know how frustrating it is to be fishing in a sea of trash. Last summer I went to Gunlock Reservoir and thought I was going to drown in beer bottles in the area off shore that I was fishing. I mean, I can kind of understand the occasional piece of fishing line here and there because people do get break offs and all that line can be hard to account for, even though it's never a pretty sight to be tangled in a nest of line. However, there really is no excuse for the non-fishing related stuff and worm containers. It's really not too difficult to spend an extra 30 seconds to a minute just checking your area before you leave gathering up your crap. 

I would totally be down to help pick up that trash if I lived closer. I think you have a great idea. Hopefully some of the locals will be willing to help out.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Talk to some of the local fisherman from Kemmer Wyoming or some people around the Beaver Head or Wise river in Montana. Ya should hear what they say about Utah fisherman. Some how. some way . not all of us. but some of us. need to change BIG Time..


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> Talk to some of the local fisherman from Kemmer Wyoming or some people around the Beaver Head or Wise river in Montana. Ya should hear what they say about Utah fisherman. Some how. some way . not all of us. but some of us. need to change BIG Time..


It's funny you say that because my brother blames most of the trash in and around our waters on people from California. He's kind of bitter toward that state for some reason. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that where ever there are a lot of people fishing, there will be trash!!!

Utah and the Wasatch Front in particular is over crowded with people. Because of the heavy usage that many of our fishing waters get, there is going to be trash left behind.
Nothing we can do about that.
Just accept it.

Now what can we do?  

We can clean up after the trash heads which is great and I do a lot of it.
We can complain and do nothing because it isn't our trash.
We can just ignore the surrroundings and fish.
We can call the City or who ever is over the pond and complain to them, hoping that they will do something.

I have set up trash clean up events in the past and to tell you the truth, they don't work so good.  

There are always a lot of interested people, but when it comes down to showing up, many have other things to do and WISH that they could have helped. :? 

Even when I'm there alone or with 1 or 2 others, we get a lot of trash picked up.

I think that the best thing to do is to clean up a little each time you go fishing.
I have been doing this for several years and it does make a difference.
I fish first and then get a garbage sack from my truck and fill it with trash before I leave.

If we all did this, it would make a huge impact on the places that we fish.

Please make an effort to help keep our great outdoors clean and beautiful.

It's up to us and only us to make a difference!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Grandpa D, I understand that there could be a lack of people, but i will set a date sometime in july week after the 4th maybe and just see what happens. If its just me and a friend so be it.
I am going to take pictures of the disgusting filth and put it on flyers to encourage people to join in the clean up. Worth a try.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Grandpa D, I understand that there could be a lack of people, but i will set a date sometime in july week after the 4th maybe and just see what happens. If its just me and a friend so be it.
> I am going to take pictures of the disgusting filth and put it on flyers to encourage people to join in the clean up. Worth a try.


You are correct!
It is worth a try.
Every litter bit counts!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be there! Just let me know when, metal_fish.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

Trash is one of my pet peeves too. Sadly, it's a fact of life around here, but not one easily accepted. 

Post up on the clean up days, I think the more of those type of things we do the better.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I am thinking the weekend after the 4th, i will post when i have a sure date. :wink:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats really to bad. People really need to take care of things better.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have come to the conclusion that where ever there are a lot of people fishing, there will be trash!!!


I have found an exception to this. I was in northern Wyoming, at a fairly popular smaller lake. We had camp set up and walked around for a while, when I asked the wife if she notice anything different here. With out batting an eye she said yes, there's no trash. Nothing not even a rapper. If you want to see a lot of trash go visit North Willow canyon by Grantsville. It's just disgusting. I pulled 3 garbage bags of other peoples **** out of there :evil: . That was only because I only had 3 bags.


----------

